# Just FYI serotonin and migranes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just for the info, because serotonin is such a big player in IBS.But this is interesting also."5-HT3 receptors There is some evidence that the gastrointestinal symptoms associated with migraine, such as nausea and vomiting, may involve 5-HT3 receptors, which are found in the medulla ï¿½ site of the "vomiting centers" in the brain. Some experts speculate that these centers are activated during a migraine attack and that 5-HT3 antagonists may be useful in preventing migraine-associated nausea and vomiting. The anti-emetic drug odansetron is a 5-HT3 antagonist (3). http://www.ama-assn.org/special/migraine/n...ng/serotoni.htm


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Post inforugs that block the actions of serotonin by acting on 5-HT2 receptors (serotonin antagonists) can be useful in preventing migraine (5). These include methysergide, the tricyclic antidepressant amitriptyline (Note 7), and certain beta blockers and calcium channel blockers. ______________________________I was put on Elavil/amitryptiline at 10 mg with a combo with Prozac at 10 mg.My migraines ENDED on June 1st 2002.That was my last one.I also no longer have allergies that require daily medication.Occasionally when the storm blows in I need benedryl and asprin.I also don't have but a smidgen of Estradiol left in my body since my left ovary was removed back in April.One of my doctors attributes the ending of the migraines and the total turn around in my chronic allergies to the shifting and drop of estrogenic levels in ,y body.Oh ye, my skin cleard up too.I look great with out makeup now!!!!Persnally, I don't care what made the difference.It's all good news to me.However, I will say this, Elavil and Prozac together is amazing stuff for the treatment of pain that even NARCOTICS and BARBITUATES werenot touching.And I KNOW that good relief is in deed from the combo of the SSRI andTricyclic antidepressantbecause if I forget my evening elavil, I do feel pain the next AM.I hear a lot of people say Elavil does not work. Or that Prozac does not work.When I tried each med as a spearate treatment it didn't work for me either.It was when the doctor figured out to put them together and divide my doses according to the time of day, that the results kicked in.It takes both.I also began with using Zoloft early on in the combo therapy.Then I read a report on how Prozac has better interactive results and I talked to my doctor and we switched to Prozac.While I got good relief from the Zoloft, it was totally AMAZING what happened when we switched to Prozac as the SSRI for the combo.However, both meds make me ill if I take them at any higher dose so for each individual the results are very very dose specific.Kamie


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I used to get horrible tension headaches all the time but about 7 years ago, I went on a 3 week course of elavil to break the cycle. It worked wonderfully. I won't say I don't get them, but not 2-3 times a week like before. I also get migraines but since they're triggered by low blood sugar, I can avoid them if I'm careful. that serotonin is some crazy stuff







nancy


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hmmm, this sounds interesting. I remember last year I started having some real strong headaches (plus other symptoms) and a couple of visits to the ER without knowing what was wrong. In the end, Mom told me it sounded pretty much like migrane (she has them too) and I just forgot about them. Lucky me I have not had another episode.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

My headaches NEVER went away.They just arrived one day after a car wreck landed me under the windshield of a sports car and they have been a constant for over 20 years.They would go from noticable and anoying to full blown aura with endless vomiting.So for me, the last few months have been magical inspite of the IBS and other unresolved female difficulties.It is a wonderful thing to have at very least some small reprive from daily chronic pain.If I hurt again tomorrow, I would still be greatful to have know what it means to wake up with out a headache.Kamie


----------

